# Interesting: The Harvard Classics and Fiction Collection (71 Vols.)



## Broadus (Jan 14, 2009)

Just got the Logos Blog about the The Harvard Classics and Fiction Collection (71 Vols.) on Logos prepub for $99.95.

Seems like an interesting concept to have integrated with the Logos library. Any thoughts?

Bill


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 14, 2009)

I got the info as well I just think it is easier to get the relevant books instead of a intire library of books I will never need.


----------



## Broadus (Jan 14, 2009)

Martin Marsh said:


> I got the info as well I just think it is easier to get the relevant books instead of a intire library of books I will never need.



Do you mean get the "relevant books" to integrate with the Logos software? If you can do that, I suspect you'll go way over $100. You can, of course, download from places such as CCEL for free, but that wouldn't integrate in Logos. The question, it seems to me, is whether one finds it valuable to have such resources as part of Logos.

Bill


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Hippo (Jan 15, 2009)

This title has been languishing in pre-pub for so long with little interest I doubt that it will see the light of day.


----------



## philgons (Jan 15, 2009)

Hippo said:


> This title has been languishing in pre-pub for so long with little interest I doubt that it will see the light of day.



Actually, the interest has been very good. The problem is that we (I work for Logos) priced it way too low to get enough pre-orders to cover our costs. It may make it eventually, but it could take some time.


----------



## bookslover (Jan 16, 2009)

What I'd like to see someone do is come out with a disk of all 62 volumes of Spurgeon's sermons - as completely searchable PDF files.

I have the Ages Library disk, but all the sermons have been retyped, and there are typos, etc.


----------

